# Diffebetween an Eastern water dragon and a Gippsland water dragon



## LaZeDragoN (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey can anyone tell me the difference beween an eastern WD and a Gippsland WD?? I apologise if this is a really stupid question:?


----------



## eladidare (Aug 14, 2007)

its not a stupid question!
its only a stupid question if u didnt ask it...
anywayz, the eastern as far as i know, has more yellow around their faces, and i think the eastern may get a bit bigger, but i could of just made that up... lol


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Aug 14, 2007)

No, not a silly question at all. These two are basically the same species just like Coastal Carpets are the same species as Darwin Carpets. They are merely classified as different sub species due to colouration. Gippies are a bluer colour and much prettier IMO. They are also found south of the standard Eastern Water Dragon (from about Nowra south). So, DNA is basically the same but we call them different because of colour.

Unfortunately however, due to the large number of both of these sub species being kept in collections you need to be careful what you are buying. Lots of inexperienced keepers will not know which one they have and I am certain that I have seen hybrids running around as pure species of both types. After all, they are easier to breed than rabbits.


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Aug 14, 2007)

Ahhhh ok thanks alot fellas.. it's just that i'm considering getting one and was just doing general image searches and thought i was looking at the same dragon.. speaking of inexperienced hahaha


----------



## cris (Aug 14, 2007)

easterns have a black stripe going up to their eye and GWD's dont.


----------



## eladidare (Aug 14, 2007)

LaZeDragoN said:


> Ahhhh ok thanks alot fellas.. it's just that i'm considering getting one and was just doing general image searches and thought i was looking at the same dragon.. speaking of inexperienced hahaha


 
lol... theres also beardies aswell...
they are alot more interactive than water dragons...
but its totally up to u!
both are really cheap


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Aug 14, 2007)

Thats the thing I have a Beardie and I think its great.. I guess i wanna just expand


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 14, 2007)

cris said:


> easterns have a black stripe going up to their eye and GWD's dont.




*Correct answer.  The Eastern has an unbroken stripe from ear to eye, the Gippy has the same stripe, not complete to the eye and not as strong in color.*


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Aug 14, 2007)

I've also had a Shingleback and a Central Netted.. I loved the shingle but he died and I was't a really big fan of the Netted.. Do you guys have any suggestions??
I think im more into the more robust species


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Aug 14, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> *Correct answer.  The Eastern has an unbroken stripe from ear to eye, the Gippy has the same stripe, not complete to the eye and not as strong in color.*


 
Thanks alot.. is anyone aware of behavioural differences?? or are they much of a muchness


----------



## DiamondAsh (Aug 14, 2007)

*I have four, two EWD's and 2 GWD. Only one had to be seperated due to the fighting, and that was the once dominate EWD. (he got moved as he was constantly causing trouble and then got ganged up on!!) Otherwise the only difference I have noticed is the EWD in the community tends to hide more, while the GWD's like to sit out in the open and bask all day. They play well together, don't argue over food and spend time laying on each other from time to time when basking. They even dig the same bloody hole in the same spot all the time. :lol:*


----------



## eladidare (Aug 14, 2007)

LaZeDragoN said:


> I've also had a Shingleback and a Central Netted.. I loved the shingle but he died and I was't a really big fan of the Netted.. Do you guys have any suggestions??
> I think im more into the more robust species


 
what about something a bit more upmarket like an ackie or gillens...
theyre small, robust, great fun!
they cost a bit more, a little bit harder to look after, but theyre so much cooler in my opinion...


----------



## cris (Aug 14, 2007)

The only differance i noticed is my GWD stayed out all winter when easterns hibernated(they probably think its summer up here or something). Both species can handle the cold fairly well, itss just the GWDs are obviously going to be better adapted to the cold.

IMO both can be equally stunning and brightly coloured. EWDs also get noticably bigger.


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Aug 14, 2007)

Is $175 for a yearling EWD too much?? 
And what size would you say that is?


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Aug 14, 2007)

eladidare said:


> what about something a bit more upmarket like an ackie or gillens...
> theyre small, robust, great fun!
> they cost a bit more, a little bit harder to look after, but theyre so much cooler in my opinion...


 
What exactly is ackie or a gillens??


----------



## cris (Aug 14, 2007)

LaZeDragoN said:


> Is $175 for a yearling EWD too much??
> And what size would you say that is?



It really depends on the dragon, but it would definately be at the high end of the scale.


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 14, 2007)

*gippy*

this is my gippy,, i think his a pure breed, but some people think he might be croos breed..







pllz tell me what u think


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 14, 2007)

bumptyd bump bump


----------



## richardsc (Aug 14, 2007)

does seem to be a cross,still a nice watery though,heres some of mine out today and the gippys hiding today as well,cant really see there coloring as there outside and im in melb so is still a wee nippy here,didnt make 15 today.first pic is the blue phased gippys hiding,the rest are 2 of my easterns,3rd female is still hibernating,and a pic of some of last seasons juvies


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 14, 2007)

can i c apic of ur enclosure, coz i wanna move myn at side but i dont no how to do it?


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 14, 2007)

and nice dragons


----------



## richardsc (Aug 15, 2007)

heres my cage,its totally enclosed,was originally 6 metres by 4 metres but its divided down the middle since i got a trio of blue phased gippys,to keep them pure i keep gippys on the right side and easterns on the left,each half is now 4 metres by 3 metres


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 15, 2007)

thats cool, so u live in the country?, lol i dont think mum would let me have that in the in the back yard?!, i wanna get a bird avary... heres my waterdragon tank
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61529


----------



## cris (Aug 15, 2007)

Crush, what makes you think its a pure GWD? it certainly appears to have traits of both types IMO
Just consider it to be a australian water dragon and nothing more specific than that. A nice looking lizard either way.


----------



## richardsc (Aug 15, 2007)

crush u dont need to go as big as mine,i keep alot of blueys and cunninghams in there as well,and turtles,lol,an avairy is still great,have a look at moreliamatts avairy,there will be pics on here or use search,or if u r lucky he may post them,something like that would be perfect for your fella


----------



## crush the turtle (Aug 15, 2007)

yea i think iv seen his,, yea i want something that size can u keep cunninghams in wit them aswell>?


----------

